# One of the best moto videos I've ever seen *Warning some violence*



## Hitman2/3 (Jan 3, 2008)

The guy who did this did a really good job putting the videos with the music.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bBdb_x0Vx0"]YouTube - Broadcast Yourself.[/ame]


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, that was good!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jan 3, 2008)

Very cool vid


----------



## EverSoLost (Nov 27, 2008)

I know this is old but I just watched it, very cool song very cool vid.  

I myself had a hard time figuring out who the song artist was so I could add it to my play list.  But finding it for download was slightly more difficult.

If anyone is interested in grabbing the song it can be grabbed here
http://halo2.filefront.com/file/Blow_Me_Away_Halo_2_Soundtrack;40026#Download
no cost.


----------



## moobob (Nov 27, 2008)

It's Breaking Benjamin.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Nov 27, 2008)

Cool vid Hitman... Seeing stuff like that just makes me miss it all the more.


----------



## pardus (Nov 27, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## Muppet (Nov 28, 2008)

I like 1:06 with the kill shot.

F.M.


----------



## psyopwilddog (Dec 11, 2008)

Great vid.


----------

